# BorgWarner s366 turbo on vr6 12v



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BorgWarner-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item20cdb3a0f1

What do you think about this turbo on vr6 12v????

Good?????:screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Very good size turbo for a 12v turbk.. n thats cheap... didn't know they go for that cheap now... :thumbup:


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Paolo for your fast reply.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Holy**** thats a good price for those turbos! gonna bookmark that seller. He's in FL too


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

I found couple between 650-700$


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

The generic answer to a generic question has been answered. 
Want an answer specific to you then post up your setup and goals. 
I have run an s366 so i can speak from experience. 66mm turbos on 12v vrts are laggy so if you are looking only for top end numbers or a serious drag setup it is good. If 500hp is your goal there are alot of smaller turbos that will do it and give a more street friendly powerband. 
If i go back to a vrt i will run a 62mm gtx or similar


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Heres your better option from the same guy in 62mm billet. Ive been looking at these for a while and that is the best price I've seen on them, thats wholesale.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BorgWarner-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20cdd437b3

Just take into account that borg has an odd size vband discharge, you either weld a 3" onto the housing or they make an insert that fits inside 3" piping to retrofit.


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Good find yareka.But is more expensive than a Precision.
Is this better than precision journal bearing?
Precision ball bearing better?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

vw-only said:


> Good find yareka.But is more expensive than a Precision.
> Is this better than precision journal bearing?
> Precision ball bearing better?


i'd run these over PTE anyday


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Why bigtom?
Bad experience with pt?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

vw-only said:


> Why bigtom?
> Bad experience with pt?


seen a lot of problems with PTE in the past. especially journal bearing units... i wont buy one i only run garrett. also BW is an OEM turbo supplier like garrett. PTE will never be that


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

ok thanks for you feedback Tom


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

vw-only said:


> ok thanks for you feedback Tom


:thumbup:


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

Just like therealvrt says, figure out your goals and what you want your vrt to perform like. Go to the Borg Warner site and go to matchbot it will help you select the proper sized turbo.


----------

